# Locked in Revel's End (RG)



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2020)

Chat Thread (OOC)
Story Thread (IC)

Here's where to put your guests, prisoners, and staff of Revel's End.

(NPC)s will go here:

(Prison Staff)
*Prison Warden Marta Marthannis* is a human mage of middle years with a calm, unflappable disposition. She wears a red robe with gold trim.
*Councillor Voss Anderton *is a middle-aged human from Neverwinter who has a precise, lawyerly way of speaking. He takes his role in the Absolution Council seriously and never misses a meeting or parole hearing.
*Councillor Jil Torbo *is a halfling from Baldur’s Gate who loathes her job. She has no sense of humor and a habit of sighing deeply when her patience is tested.
*Councillor Kriv Norixius* is a silver dragonborn from Daggerford. He has no compassion for criminals and is a stickler for every rule he can imagine.
*Zhub *is a spectator who guards the armory like a treasure horde.
(Newly Arrived)
*Staylar* is a half-elf healer, replacement for the prison's doctor who disappeared mysteriously.
*Fogg* and *Drumm* are mute firbolg twins, assistants to Staylar.
(Guards)
*Ludz* is a young man from Red Larch, honest and hard working.

(Crew of the Gray Seagull)
*Captain Halehearty* is an aging stout halfing who's spent most of his life at sea.
*Mate Johan Barrie* is a sly, capable man of unknown origin.
*Ship's Cleric Iyatisi* is an acolyte of Waukeen (merchant god) originally from Chult
*Bossun Dorgar "Dogger" Gummor* is a shield dwarf carpenter and bossun
And a dozen active crew

(More to come)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 22, 2020)

*Doc Halfhand*.
NG Goliath Druid 4






Doc has been coming here for ages, it seems, always helping when the weather turns rough and the food is short. All the prisoners grumble when they’re only given a berry to eat, but when doc’s around no one gets frostbite, and if they’re sick he usually has them on their feet the next day. Doc’s a quiet one, for sure, and he never explains how he lost those three fingers. Some say they were eaten by one of the mountain creatures. Others say they broke off in the cold before he learned how to heal that sort of thing. Some even say he served a spell here, but no one still alive remembers him as a prisoner, or they don’t admit it if they do. What motivates him, and why the Warden lets him into the cells, and where he goes when he's not here, no one here knows.

*Abilities*:
STR 14 (+2)              
DEX 8 (-1)
CON 14 (+2)             
INT 10 (0) [save +2]
WIS 17 (+3) [save +5]
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 12 (with shield)
Init -1
Hit Points: 31 (4d8)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: light/medium armour (no metal), shield, druid weapons
*Skills*: Athletics, Survival, Perception, Medicine, Nature
*Tools*: Herbalism Kit, Leatherworker’s Tools
*Languages*: Common, Giant, Druidic, Reghedjic (the language of the glacial human nomadic tribes)

*Attacks*:
Primal Savagery: 1d20+5 damage = 1d10 acid.
Produce Flame: 1d20+5, damage = 1d8 fire, range 30’.
Spear: 1d20+4, damage = 1d6+2, range 20’/60’

*Background*: Hermit

(Nature subbed for Religion, Leatherworker’s tools for Herbalism kit.)
Discovery [TO BE DETERMINED]

*Moon Druid abilities*:
* Spellcasting (DC 13, attack mod +5). Ritual casting
-- Cantrips: Produce Flame, Mending, Primal Savagery
-- 7 spells known (level+WIS)
-- slots: 4/3.
* Wildshape. 2/rest, transform into a beast for 2 hours (level/2) as a bonus action, CR1 (no flying)
-- bonus action to spend spell slot for +1d8/level HP.

Current spells:
(1) Goodberry, Faerie Fire, Entangle, (2) Lesser Restoration, Moonbeam, Enhance Ability, Healing Spirit

*Race abilities*:

Powerful Build (count as L for carrying)
Mountain Born (acclimated to high altitude and cold climates)
Stone’s Endurance (use reaction 1/rest to reduce damage by 1d12+2)

*Skills*:
-1 (dex) Acrobatics
+3 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
*+4 (str) Athletics**
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight**
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
*+5 (wis) Medicine*
+2 (int) Nature**
+3 (wis) Perception
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
-1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
-1 (dex) Stealth
*+5 (wis) Survival**

*Equipment*:
Leather armour
Wooden Shield
Spear
Explorer’s pack
Druidic focus (scrimshaw dragon or dinosaur tooth on necklace)
Common clothes
Winter Blanket
Herbalism Kit
Scroll case filled with my notes
Leartherworker's Toolkit

*Brown Bear Form*: S+4 D+0 C+3 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 34, AC 11, 40’, climb 30’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Smell)
Multiattack:
-- Bite +5, 1d8+4 piercing.
-- Claws +5, 2d6+4 slashing.

*Dire Wolf Form*: S+3 D+2 C+2 I+0 W+3 X+2
HP 37, AC 14, 50’, L
Perc +5 (adv. Hear/Smell), Stealth +4
Pack Tactics: Advantage if ally w/in 5’
Attack: Bite +5, 2d6+3, Strength vs. DC 13 or Prone.


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 23, 2020)

*Py'Cott, The Red Ghost*
Half-Orc Criminal Fighter- Echo Knight Level 3




Prisoner 284.
Py'Cott, A.K.A. The Red Ghost, was born to a camp following ragpicker and an unknown soldier. He spent the majority of his life as a sellsword, traveling around Faerûn, following money into whatever battle would have him. Over time he learned a peculiar set of skills, allowing him to seemingly appear at two places at once and dart around the battlefield, earning him the knick-name "The Red Ghost". With time, the constant battles and being put at risk for someone else's wealth grated upon him. Looking for an easier path to wealth, Py'Cott turned his talents to robbery.

Py'Cott enjoyed success in the profession, eventually attracting the attention of Burton Cragsmere, an impoverished noble who was planning a robbery on the Cassalanter estate. It was a good plan, hitting them while they were distracted with a party, and the backing knowledge of an inside man. Then the plan went to hell. The planned distraction backfired, setting fire to the estate, and causing chaos amongst the guests.

Luckily for Py'Cott, he survived the fire. Unluckily for him, he escaped the estate only to find his way into the arms of the Watch who had just shown up to the scene.

The trial was quick, but surprisingly they chose to imprison Py'Cott instead of finishing him off. Perhaps it was his employer pulling some strings, or perhaps it was because the officials saw value in his skills and wanted to keep him around for later.



Spoiler: Characteristics



*ALIGNMENT:* Neutral Evil
*EYES:* Yellow
*HEIGHT*: 6'3"
*FAITH:* Mask
*HAIR:* Black
*SKIN:* Grey
*AGE*: 19
*WEIGHT:* 250lb.

*Personality Traits*
The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I can’t do it.
I would rather make a new friend than a new enemy.
*Ideals*
Greed. I will do whatever it takes to become wealthy. (Evil)
*Bonds*
I will become the greatest thief that ever lived.
*Flaws*
When faced with a choice between money and my friends, I usually choose the money.





Spoiler: Features & Feats



*Backgound:
Criminal / Spy
Feature: Criminal Contact*
You have a reliable and trustworthy contact who acts as your liaison to a network of other criminals. You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.

*Feats:
Bonus: Martial Adept *
You learn two maneuvers of your choice from among those available to the Battle Master archetype in the fighter class. If a maneuver you use requires your target to make a saving throw to resist the maneuver's effects, the saving throw DC is 13. You gain one superiority die per short rest, which is a d6, that is used to fuel your maneuvers.





Spoiler: Abilities&Stats




StatScoreModSaveSTR*16+3+5DEX13+1CON*16+3+5INT8-1WIS100CHA110
Size M
Speed 30
AC 11 (unarmored)
Init +1
Hit Points: 31
HD: 3d10

*Senses:*
Darkvision 60'
*Passives*:
WIS (Perception) 12
INT (Investication) 9
WIS (Insight) 10





Spoiler: Skills




SkillStatModAcrobaticsDex+1Animal HandlingWis+0ArcanaInt-1Athletics*Str+5Deception*Cha+2HistoryInt-1Intimidation*Cha+2MedicineWis+0NatureInt-1Perception*Wis+2PerformanceCha+0PersuasionCha+0ReligionInt-1Sleight of HandDex+1Stealth*Dex+3SurvivalWis+0Thieves' tools *Dex+3






Spoiler: Proficiencies



*Proficiency bonus*: +2
=== ARMOR ===
Heavy Armor, Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields

=== WEAPONS ===
Martial Weapons, Simple Weapons

=== TOOLS ===
Playing Card Set, Thieves' Tools

=== LANGUAGES ===
Common, Orc

*=== *SKILLS ===
Athletics, Deception, Intimidation, Perception, Stealth





Spoiler: Attacks&Actions




WeaponTo hitRangeDamageUnarmed Strike+5Melee4 (B)
*Manifest Echo - Unleash Incarnation - Attack (Special)*
When you take the Attack action on your turn, any attack you make with that action can originate from your space or the echo’s space. You make this choice for each attack.
*Savage Attacks*
When you score a critical hit, roll one of the dice an additional time and add it to the extra damage
*Great Weapon Fighting*
You can reroll a 1 or 2 on damage dice with melee weapons wielded with two hands.

*Maneuvers:
Superiority Die: 1d6, DC 13.
Menacing Attack*
When you hit with a weapon attack, you can expend one superiority die to add the total to the damage roll and the target must make a WIS saving throw (DC 13). On failure, it is frightened of you until the end of your next turn.
*Disarming Attack*
When you hit with a weapon attack, you can expend one superiority die to add it to the damage and to disarm the target if it fails a STR saving throw (DC 13).

*Bonus Actions:
Manifest Echo*
You can use a bonus action to magically manifest an echo of yourself in an unoccupied space you can see within 15 feet of you. This echo is a magical, translucent, gray image of you that lasts until it is destroyed, until you dismiss it as a bonus action, until you manifest another echo, or until you’re incapacitated.

Your echo has AC 14+ your proficiency bonus, 1 hit point, and immunity to all conditions. If it has to make a saving throw, it uses your saving throw bonus for the roll. It is the same size as you, and it occupies its space. On your turn, you can mentally command the echo to move up to 30 feet in any direction (no action required). If your echo is ever more than 30 feet from you at the end of your turn, it is destroyed.

*Manifest Echo - Teleport*
As a bonus action, you can teleport, magically swapping places with your echo at a cost of 15 feet of your movement, regardless of the distance between the two of you.

*Second Wind*
Once per short rest, you can use a bonus action to regain 1d10 + 3 HP.

*Reactions:
Opportunity Attack
Manifest Echo - Opportunity Attack*
When a creature that you can see within 5 feet of your echo moves at least 5 feet away from it, you can use your reaction to make an opportunity attack against that creature as if you were in the echo’s space.

*Other:
Action Surge (Special)*
You can take one additional action on your turn. This can be used 1 times per short rest.

*Relentless Endurance (Special)*
When you are reduced to 0 HP but not killed, you can drop to 1 HP instead once per long rest.

*Unleash Incarnation (Special)*
You can heighten your echo’s fury. Whenever you take the Attack action, you can make one additional melee attack from the echo’s position.

You can use this feature 3 times. You regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.





Spoiler: Equipment



The Prisoner's Rags on my Back.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2020)

*ValrinThann*
LN V. Human Barbarian Berserker Sage 3





Valrin was a scholar in Candlekeep. He was a bastard son of a scion of the Thann family in Waterdeep and sent to Candlekeep as a child for his education. According to some rumors, not all members of the Alagondar family perished during the eruption of Mount Hotenow. It was believed that a woman of the Alagondar lineage, who was pregnant at the moment the eruption took place, fled during the destruction of Neverwinter and survived long enough to give birth to her child. She later succumbed to madness because of the grief of having lost all her family, dying shortly thereafter. The child, now the last surviving member of the Alagondar bloodline, was adopted by the Waterdhavian house Thann and raised as one of their own. Valrin discovered he was one of these "lost Alagondars" when the Sons of Alagondar, a insurrectionist group in Neverwinter opposing the new rule of Lord Protector Neverember, found him. After an unsuccessful attempt to press his claim, Neverember locked him in Revel's End, hoping he would just...disappear. With the help of Councillor Voss Anderton, a Neverwinter appointee to the parole board, it is assured Valrin will never see the light of day again.

While in prison, Valrin has devoted his time to honing his body to survive, much as he had his mind at Candlekeep. He has been at Revel's End longer than anyone else in the harsh prison, long enough that few even know why he is there.


*Abilities:*
STR 15 (+2) [save +4; advantage when raging]
DEX 14 (+2) [advantage on DEX against effects you can see]
CON 17 (+3) [save +5]
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 10 (+0)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 15 (unarmored defense)
Init +2
Hit Points: 41 (3d12)

Passive Perception: 12
Passive Investigation: 11
Passive Insight: 10

*Proficiency bonus:* +2
*Proficiencies:* light/medium armor, shields, martial weapons, simple weapons, improvised weapons
*Skills:* Arcana, Athletics, History, Intimidation, Perception
*Tools:* None
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Dwarvish, Elvish

*Attacks:*
Unarmed: +4/1d4+2 (*Rage:* +2 damage)(advantage when grappling)
Grapple (bonus action with an unarmed/improvised weapon attack): Athletics +4 vs. opponent’s Athletics

*Background:* Sage
Researcher: When you attempt to learn or recall a piece of lore, if you do not know that information, you often know where and from whom you can obtain it. Usually, this information comes from a library, scriptorium, university, or a sage or other learned person or creature. Your DM might rule that the knowledge you seek is secreted away in an almost inaccessible place, or that it simply cannot be found. Unearthing the deepest secrets of the multiverse can require an adventure or even a whole campaign.

*Barbarian abilities:*

Rage (bonus action; 3/LR): +2 melee damage
Advantage on STR checks and Saves
Resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage
Your rage ends early if you are knocked unconscious or if your turn ends and you haven’t attacked a hostile creature since your last turn or taken damage since then. You can also end your rage as a bonus action.

Reckless Attack: When you make your first attack on your turn, you can decide to attack recklessly, giving you advantage on melee weapon attack rolls using STR during this turn, but attack rolls against you have advantage until your next turn.
Danger Sense: You have advantage on DEX saving throws against effects that you can see while not blinded, deafened, or incapacitated.
Frenzy (bonus action): While raging, you can choose to frenzy. You can make a single melee weapon attack as a bonus action on each of your turns after this one. When your rage ends, you suffer one level of exhaustion.


*Feats:*
Tavern Brawler (Variant Human): Increase your STR or CON score by 1. You are proficient with improvised weapons. Your unarmed strike uses a d4 for damage. When you hit a creature with an unarmed strike or an improvised weapon on your turn, you can use a bonus action to attempt to grapple the target.

Grappler (GM bonus): You’ve developed the skills necessary to hold your own in close-quarters grappling. You gain the following benefits:

You have advantage on attack rolls against a creature you are grappling.
You can use your action to try to pin a creature grappled by you. To do so, make another grapple check. If you succeed, you and the creature are both restrained until the grapple ends.


*Skills:*
Acrobatics +2
Animal Handling +0
*Arcana* +3
Athletics* +4*
Deception +0
*History* +3*
Insight +0
*Intimidation* +2*
Investigation +1
Medicine +0
Nature +1
*Perception* +2*
Performance +0
Persuasion +0
Religion +1
Sleight of Hand +2
Stealth +2
Survival +0

*Equipment:*
Common clothes

*Coin:* 0


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 23, 2020)

*Name:* Jathlin Stormbringer
*Race:* Male Water Genasi
*Background:* Pirate
*Class:* Tempest Cleric 3
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none

*Strength:*17 (+3)
+Athlethics: +5​
*Dexterity:*12 (+1)
Acrobatics: +1
Sleight of Hand: +1
Stealth: +1​
*Constitution:* 17 (+3)

*Charisma:*14 (+2)
Deception: +2
Intimidation: +2
Performance: +2
+Persuasion: +4​*Passive Perception:* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 11
*Speed:* 30 ft, 30 ft Swim
*Hit Dice:* 3d8
*HP:* 26


*Intelligence:*11 (+0)
Arcana: +0
History: +0
Investigation: +0
Nature: +0
Religion: +0​
*Wisdom:*18 (+4)
Animal Handling: +4
+Insight: +6
Medicine: +4
+Perception: +6
Survival: +4​
+Proficient

*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +1


*Weapon**Range**To Hit**Damage**Notes*
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 11

*Strength:* +3
*Intelligence:* +0*Dexterity:* +1
+*Wisdom:* +6*Constitution:* +3
+*Charisma:* +4
*EXPENDABLES*
*Spell Attack:* +6; *Save DC:* 14 *To Prepare:* 7​​
*Spells Per Long Rest
 Spells Cast*1st
4
02nd
2
03rd
-4th
-5th
-6th
-7th
-8th
-9th
-
*Cantrips:* Light, Sacred Flame, Thaumaturgy, Booming Blade*, Lightning Lure*, Shape Water
*1st level:* Thunderwave, Fog Cloud, Guiding Bolt, Command, Sheild of Faith, Bane, Chaos Bolt*, Create or Destroy Water (1 per day as 2nd level)
*2nd level:* Gust of Wind, Shatter, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Hold Person
*=From Magic Initiate

*Weapons:* Simple, Martial
*Armor:* All
*Tools:* Vehicles (water), Navigator's tools
*Race:* Water Genasi
+2 to Constitution +1 to Wisdom​*Speed:* 30 feet, 30 feet Swim​*Size:* Medium;​*Amphibious::* I can breathe air and water.​*Swim:* I have a swimming speed of 30 feet.​*Acid Resistance:* You have resistance to acid damage.​*Call to the Wave:* I know the Shape Water cantrip. When I reach 3rd level, I can cast the Create or Destroy Water spell as a 2nd-level spell once with this trait, and I regain the ability to cast it this way when I finish a long rest. Con is my spell casting ability for this spell.​*Languages:* Common, Primodial​*Background:* Pirate
*Skills:* Athletics, Perception;​*Bad Reputation:* No matter where I go, people are afraid of me due to my reputation. When I am in a civilized settlement, I can get away with minor criminal offenses, such as refusing to pay for food at a tavern or breaking down doors at a local shop, since most people will not report my activity to the authorities.​*Feats:*
*Magic Initiate (Sorcerer)*  learn two cantrips and one 1st-level spell of my choice from the sorcerer's spell list.​I can cast the spell it at its lowest level once per long rest. Charisma is my spellcasting ability for these.​*Class:* Cleric, Tempest Domain
*Bonus Proficiency:* I gain proficiency with martial weapons and heavy armor​*Wrath of the Storm:* Wis Mod per LR, As a reaction, when a creature I can see within 5 ft hits me, I can thunderously rebuke. It takes 2d8 lightning or thunder damage (my choice) that a Dex save can halve.​*Channel Divinity:* I can channel divine energy to cause an effect; the save for this is my cleric spell DC​*Channel Divinity: Turn Undead* As an action, all undead within 30 ft that can see/hear me must make a Wisdom save​If an undead fails this save, it is turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage​Turned: move away, never within 30 ft of me, no reactions or actions other than Dash​Turned: may Dodge instead of Dash when nowhere to move and unable to escape bonds​*Channel Divinity: Destructive Wrath*  Instead of rolling, I can do maximum damage when I do lightning or thunder damage.​​
*Equipment:*
Equipment Weight:
*Carrying Capacity:*

Encumbered
86Heavily Encumbered
171Carrying Capacity
255Push, Drag, Lift
510

*DESCRIPTION and HISTORY
HISTORY:*
Jathlin was born to the daughter of a prominent merchant in Waterdeep.  His life would have been simple and easy if not for his father.  He had the unfortunate fates to be the bastard of Gerath Zulpair, heir to House Zulpair.  Having a bastard wouldn't do so the family patriach ruined my mothers family and got them banished from the city.  When word got back that the child was plane touched which could only have come from Gerath the family sent assasins to take care of Jathlin.  The Zulpair's couldn't have a challenger to their rightful heir.

Jathlin and his mother spent most of his childhood and running from port town to port town.  Always trying to stay one step ahead of his father's hired assasins.  Once he was old enough he hired onto a ship as a deck hand and left his mother.  It was the only way to keep her safe.  Jathlin has not seen her since.  On the sea he found freedom and faith.  Learning that his father and their family worshipped Umberlee he gravitated towards Valkur.  He joined a privateer crew and worked his way up to Captain.  Once their commission expired the crew decided to attack the Zulpair shipping intrests as a way to get back at his father for what they did to he and his mother.

He had been a thorn in the families side for years.  He never intentinally killed any of the family but he stole their goods and sunk their ships.  This continued until he was finally caught by the Waterdhavian Navy.  He was tried and sentanced to the Revel's End for the remainder of his days.


*Race:* Water Genasi
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 175
*Deity:* Valkur*Height:* 6' 4"
*Weight:* 190 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Blue*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue-White
*APPEARANCE:

PERSONALITY:*

_Traits: To me, a tavern brawl is a nice way to get to know a new city.
Ideal: Freedom: The sea is freedom― the freedom to go anywhere and do anything. (Chaotic)
Bond: I was cheated out of my fair share of the profits, and I want to get my due.
Flaw: My pride will probably lead to my destruction._


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Sep 23, 2020)

*Razum, the Inquisitor*
Lizardfolk, a Far Traveler from Halruaa






*Inquisitive Rogue*
Level *3
Alignment:* Neutral
*Diety:* None

*AC* 15 (Lizard Skin)
*HP* 27/27
*Hit Dice:* 3/3 at 1d8+3
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 17
*Proficiency *+2

*Str* 12 (+1)
Athletics: +1

*Dex* 14 (+2)
+Acrobatics: +4
+Sleight of Hand: +4
+Stealth: +4

*Con* 16 (+3)

*Int* 8/19 (-1) (+4)
Arcana: +4
History: +4
+Investigation:+6
+Nature: +6
Religion: +4

*Wis* 16 (+3)
Animal Handling: +3
*Insight: +7
Medicine: +3
*Perception: +7
+Survival: +5

*Cha* 10 (+0)
Deception: 0
Intimidation: 0
Performance: 0
Persuasion: 0

(+ = Proficient, *=Expertise)

*Saving Throws:* Dexterity (+4) Intelligence (+6)

*Combat
Scimitar *+4 for 1d6+2
*Scimitar off hand* +4 for 1d6
*Tail +*1 for 1d6+1
*Dagger* +4 for 1d4+3 (If thrown 20/60)
*Shortbow* +4 1d6+3 (80/320)
*Darts *+4 1d4 (20/60)
*+ Sneak Attack* +2d6 Damage

*Proficiencies*
Light Armor
Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Scimitars*, Shortswords
Thieves' Tools, Poisoner's Kit
Languages: Common, Draconic, Thieves' Cant, Undercommon


*Lizardfolk Features
Swim & Hold Breath: *Can swim at regular speed (30') and can hold breath for 15 minutes at a time
*Tail: *1d6 + STR (piercing damage) as an unarmed strike
*Cunning Artisan:* On short rest, can fashion shield, club, javelin, or d4 darts or blowgun needles from slain creatures
*Hunter's Lore: *Proficient with nature and survival
*Natural Armor: *AC 13 + Dex
*Snappy Tail: *Once per rest (S or L), tail as bonus action for regular damage and gain temporary hit points = con modifier.


*Rogue Features
Expertise:* Proficiency bonus is doubled in insight and perception.
*Sneak Attack:* Once per turn, you can deal an extra 2d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack with a finesse or ranged weapon if you have advantage on the attack roll. You don't need advantage if an enemy is within 10' of the target.
*Thieves' Cant:* Placed in languages; note that it takes 4x longer.
*Cunning Action:* Use bonus action on  turn to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.
*Ear of Deceit: *Any insight check for lies lower than a 7 is an automatic 8.
*Eye for Detail: *Bonus action (Perception check) to spot hidden creature or object or make (Investigation Check) to uncover or decipher clues.
*Insightful Fighting: *Bonus Action (Insight Check), contested by (Deception Check); if successful, can use sneak attack on target for one minute so long as no disadvantage.

*Far Traveler Feature*
All eyes are on Razum for his distinctive mannerisms. Razum can parley this attention into access to people and places he might not otherwise have. Noble lords, scholars, and merchant princes, and others, will be interested in hearing about Razum's homeland of Halruaa and its people.

*Equipment*
Traveler's Clothes
Heavy Furs
Scimitar (2)
Daggers (10)
Shortbow
Arrows (20)
Darts (6)
Thieves' Tools
Poisoner's Kit
Purse (100 gp)
Headband of Intellect (Uncommon item)
Journals
Writing Instrument
Continual Flame lantern (with hood)




Spoiler: Background



*Backstory:* Soft-skins from boats took Razum from the great water (_Lake Halruaa_). Fresh from the egg, Razum thought bigger than kin. Soft-skins teach Razum to investigate. Soft-skins showed Razum to uncover secrets. Soft-skins showed Razum to extract secrets with potions that hurt soft-skins, and killed soft-skins. Razum pleased soft-skins. Soft-skins give Razum headband.

Razum understood his service. Razum left the place of many boats (_Zalazuu_). Razum works only for Razum, and for Truth. Razum travels far and wide, and now Razum helps the Lord's Alliance.  Razum offers to assist with skills in a prison. Razum understands all, and takes notes. Razum uncovers what is needed.

Razum is happy. Razum is cold. Razum does not like the cold.

_Razum was taken at a young age by the Halruaa Navy and trained to be a mundane (non-magic) investigator in the naval port city of Zalazuu. He was useful for his non-human, alien ways of looking at investigations, and for his lack of empathy when administering the various neuro-toxins that were used by the naval for more difficult cases (and, in some cases, as a more permanent solution). Because of his great skill and promise, he was gifted with a Headband of Intellect that had been made by the Magocracy of Halruaa; but instead of just making Razum a keener investigator, it made him question his service to a place that was often more preoccupied with politics than the truth. He quietly left and has been offering his services as a travelling inquisitor since. _


*Trait: *I have my own ideas about what is and is not food, and I find the eating habits of those around me confusing*. 
Ideal:* Inquisitive. Everything is new, but I have a thirst to learn.
*Bond: *I hold no greater cause than my service to the truth.
*Flaw:* I am convinced of the superiority of lizardfolk over that of this foreign cultures and peoples.
*LF Quirk: I *still don't understand how metaphors work, but I use them at all opportunities.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2020)

*Burton Cragsmere*
CN human noble eldritch knight fighter
*Prisoner 287*









Spoiler: General



*Name:* Burton Daffyd Cragsmere
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Class:* fighter (eldritch knight) 3

*AC* 13 (16 with Mage Armor, +5 with Shield)
*HP* 28/28
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+6
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Passive Perception:* 13
*Proficiency *+2
*Languages:* Common, Elvish, Dwarvish

*Stats:
*Str* 11 (+0)
**Dex* 16 (+3)
**Con* 15 (+2)
*Int* 12 (+1)
*Wis* 12 (+1)
*Cha* 12 (+1)

*Saves:* Str +2, Dex +5, Con +4


Spoiler: Rolls



Stats Blizzard at Revels End: 
4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 1, 3, 6] = 12 > int
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 4, 1] = 11 > str
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 3, 5, 1] = 14 > dex (+1 race, +1 feat)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 1, 6] = 14 > con (+1 race)
4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 2, 4, 3] = 11 > rerolled
4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 2, 4, 3] = 12 > cha
4D6.HIGH(3) = [2, 5, 2, 5] = 12 > wis (rerolled)








Spoiler: Combat



*Actions:
- Rapier:* melee attack +5, 1d8+5 piercing damage
*- Dagger:* melee or ranged attack +5, 1d4+5 (melee) or 1d4+3 (ranged) piercing damage. Range 20/60
*- Booming Blade:* As melee attack, but if hit target takes 1d8 thunder damage if it moves voluntarily before you next turn
*- Cast spell:* Friends, Minor Illusion, Mage Hand, or Mage Armor; see spell descriptions

*Action Surge:* Take an extra Action after your first Action, once per Short Rest

*Bonus actions:
- Hex:* Target within 90 feet gets 1d8 extra necrotic damage when hit by an attack by you. Additionally it has Disadvantage on ability checks using the ability you choose. Can switch to a new target as a Bonus action when original target drops to 0 hp. Concentration up to 1 hour, usable once per Long Rest
*- Second Wind:* Regain 1d10+lvl hitpoints. Once per Short Rest
*- Summon bonded weapon:* Can summon to your hand one weapon you have bonded with (rapier, dagger) as long as it is on the same plane of existence

*Reactions:
- Shield:* Cast the Shield spell, increasing your AC by 5, effective against the triggering attack and lasting until start of your next turn. *Trigger: *Being hit by an attack or targeted by Magic Missile
*- Absorb Elements:* Resistance to the triggering elemental damage until start of your next turn, and add 1d6 of that type of damage to the first melee attack that you hit with on your next turn. *Trigger:* Taking acid, cold, fire, lightning or thunder damage
*- Opportunity attack:* Make a melee attack against the triggering opponent. *Trigger:* An opponent moves out of my threat range





Spoiler: Feats and skills



*Feats:
Resilient (dexterity)* (variant human bonus)
Add 1 to Dexterity and gain proficiency in Dexterity saving throws. 

*Magic Initiate (warlock)* (DM bonus)
Add two cantrips and one spell (1/LR) from warlock spell list: Friends, Mage Hand, Hex

*Skills:*
Acrobatics (dex) +5
History (int) +3
Perception (wis) +3
Persuasion (cha) +3
Stealth (dex) +5





Spoiler: Features



*Racial features: human (variant)
Abilities:* +1 to two abilities (dex, con)
*Skills:* Extra skill proficiency (stealth)
*Feats:* Extra feat (Resilient (dex))

*Class features: fighter
Proficiencies:* All weapons and armor, shields, Str and Con saves, two skills (acrobatics, perception)
*Fighting style: Dueling:* +2 damage on melee attacks when only wielding a weapon in one hand
*Second Wind:* Regain 1d10+level hitpoints once per short rest
*Action Surge:* Additional Action on your turn, once per short rest
*Archetype:* Eldritch Knight
*Spellcasting:* 2 cantrips, 3 spells known, 2 spell slots, DC 11, spell attack +3
*Weapon Bond:* Can bond with up to two weapons (rapier, dagger). Cannot be disarmed. Can summon a bonded weapon to your hand as a bonus action. 

*Background features: noble
Proficiencies:* History, persuasion, gaming set (dice), language (Elvish)
*Position of privilege:* Welcome in high society, can secure an audience with local nobles





Spoiler: Equipment



Rapier (bonded weapon)
Dagger (bonded weapon)





Spoiler: Spells



*Spellcasting (eldritch knight):*
2 cantrips: Booming Blade, Minor Illusion
3 spells known: Absorb Elements, Mage Armor, Shield
Spell slots, level 1: 2/2
DC 11, spell attack +3

*Magic Initiate (warlock):*
2 cantrips: Friends, Mage Hand
1 spell usable 1/LR: Hex
DC 11, spell attack +3



Spoiler: Spells



*Absorb Elements*
1st-level abjuration
Casting Time: 1 reaction, which you take when you take acid, cold, fire, lightning, or thunder damage
Range: Self
Components: S
Duration: 1 round
The spell captures some of the incoming energy, lessening its effect on you and storing it for your next melee attack. You have resistance to the triggering damage type until the start of your next turn. Also, the first time you hit with a melee attack on your next turn, the target takes an extra 1d6 damage of the triggering type, and the spell ends.

*Booming Blade*
Evocation cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 5 feet
Components: V, M (a weapon)
Duration: 1 round
As part of the action used to cast this spell, you must make a melee attack with a weapon against one creature within the spell's range, otherwise the spell fails.
On a hit, the target suffers the attack's normal effects, and it becomes sheathed in booming energy until the start of your next turn. If the target willingly moves before then, it immediately takes 1d8 thunder damage, and the spell ends.
At Higher Levels. At 5th level, the melee attack deals an extra 1d8 thunder damage to the target, and the damage the target takes for moving increases to 2d8. Both damage rolls increase by 1d8 at 11th level and 17th level.

*Friends*
Enchantment cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: S, M (a small amount of makeup applied to the face as this spell is cast)
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute
For the duration, you have advantage on all Charisma checks directed at one creature of your choice that isn’t hostile toward you. When the spell ends, the creature realizes that you used magic to influence its mood and becomes hostile toward you. A creature prone to violence might attack you. Another creature might seek retribution in other ways (at the DM’s discretion), depending on the nature of your interaction with it.

*Hex*
1st-level enchantment
Casting Time: 1 bonus action
Range: 90 feet
Components: V, S, M (the petrified eye of a newt)
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 hour
You place a curse on a creature that you can see within range. Until the spell ends, you deal an extra 1d6 necrotic damage to the target whenever you hit it with an attack. Also, choose one ability when you cast the spell. The target has disadvantage on ability checks made with the chosen ability.
If the target drops to 0 hit points before this spell ends, you can use a bonus action on a subsequent turn of yours to curse a new creature.
A Remove Curse cast on the target ends this spell early.

*Mage Armor*
1st-level abjuration
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (a piece of cured leather)
Duration: 8 hours
You touch a willing creature who isn’t wearing armor, and a protective magical force surrounds it until the spell ends. The target’s base AC becomes 13 + its Dexterity modifier. The spell ends if the target dons armor or if you dismiss the spell as an action.

*Mage Hand*
Conjuration cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: V, S
Duration: 1 minute
A spectral, floating hand appears at a point you choose within range. The hand lasts for the duration or until you dismiss it as an action. The hand vanishes if it is ever more than 30 feet away from you or if you cast this spell again.
You can use your action to control the hand. You can use the hand to manipulate an object, open an unlocked door or container, stow or retrieve an item from an open container, or pour the contents out of a vial. You can move the hand up to 30 feet each time you use it.
The hand can’t attack, activate magical items, or carry more than 10 pounds.

*Minor Illusion*
Illusion cantrip
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 feet
Components: S, M (a bit of fleece)
Duration: 1 minute
You create a sound or an image of an object within range that lasts for the duration. The illusion also ends if you dismiss it as an action or cast this spell again.
If you create a sound, its volume can range from a whisper to a scream. It can be your voice, someone else’s voice, a lion’s roar, a beating of drums, or any other sound you choose. The sound continues unabated throughout the duration, or you can make discrete sounds at different times before the spell ends.
If you create an image of an object—such as a chair, muddy footprints, or a small chest—it must be no larger than a 5-foot cube. The image can’t create sound, light, smell, or any other sensory effect. Physical interaction with the image reveals it to be an illusion, because things can pass through it.
If a creature uses its action to examine the sound or image, the creature can determine that it is an illusion with a successful Intelligence (Investigation) check against your spell save DC. If a creature discerns the illusion for what it is, the illusion becomes faint to the creature.

*Shield*
1st-level abjuration
Casting Time: 1 reaction, which you take when you are hit by an attack or targeted by the Magic Missile spell
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: 1 round
An invisible barrier of magical force appears and protects you. Until the start of your next turn, you have a +5 bonus to AC, including against the triggering attack, and you take no damage from Magic Missile.








Spoiler: Background



*Traits:
Personality: *I take great pains to always look my best and follow the latest fashions. 
*Ideal: *Family. Blood runs thicker than water. 
*Bond:* I am guilty of a terrible crime, and I hope I can redeem myself for it. 
*Flaws: *By my words and actions, I often bring shame to my family. I have a weakness for drinks and pleasant company. 

*Appearance and personality:*
A charming but somewhat arrogant man, Burton carries himself like he’s a nobleman from Waterdeep - which he is. The youngest Cragsmere son loves his fashion almost as much as his ornate rapier and sharing a drink too many with interesting people...

*Background:*
As the third and youngest son of the Waterdhavian lord Cragsmere, Burton grew up without a worry and spent his life following his many whims. When his father passed away, however, his oldest brother Rhys Arvid privately told Burton that the family funds would no longer be available for his revelries unless business demanded it. 

Frustrated, Burton spent his entire personal funds in one night, picking a fight with another family’s butler. The fencing duel was an easy win for one with his fine training, and the butlers master Lord Victoro Cassalanter was sufficiently impressed to offer Burton a job —under the guise of an agreement between friends, of course— to tutor his son Osvaldo in the art of fencing. 

Despite his resentment towards Lord Cassalanter, Burton found himself genuinely fond of the boy. But when he discovered the location of what he believed to be a safe containing many valuables, the man who was so used to living without financial worries got very greedy. 

Calling upon Py’Cott, a half-orc he had met in one of the taverns of less than pristine reputation, Burton set out to rob the Cassalanter estate. 

It should have been easy. It was a good plan. 

The Cassalanters would be having a party at their estate, uninvited Burton would distract the guards so he and Py’Cott could slip into the house and sneak out with enough money to secure a comfortable lifestyle for many years. 

But Burton triggered a magical alarm in the arcane study —some whisper he discovered a great secret, but neither would-be robber has publicly admitted to such a thing— and in a panic, he accidentally dropped a necklace of fireballs and started a fire. 

A fire that nearly killed Osvaldo. 

Burton and Py’Cott fled, but were quickly caught by the Watch. Both were convicted to prison in Revel’s End for attempted robbery that caused death, the death of partygoers who were unlucky enough to get between them and the way out. 

Burtons biggest regret is hurting the boy, even though he later heard Osvaldo was fine. Money can really buy the best healing. 



Spoiler: Spoilers



From the DM, unedited (*spoilers for Waterdeep: Dragon Heist!*):
“As I mentioned, Victoro Cassalanter (in my game) has a sister, Avelina - a PC Wizard. Avelina is the children's 'favourite aunt'. The excuse that Momma and Poppa Cassalanter gave her for why their eldest Osvaldo was 'missing' was that he had traveled to Baldur's Gate to apprentice for some high mucky-muck (can't remember the details). Of course, if you're familiar with WDH, he's been turned into a Chain Devil and is chained in the attic. (In my game, the party killed him and set fire to the Villa - through some shrewd RP & charisma checks, they managed to convince Waterdhavian society that they were actually a volunteer fire brigade and the fire was already there (they just put it out)). 

To make a long story shorter, let's say for this game that the Cassalanters (not including Avelina, obviously) were having one of their Cult-of-Asmodeus parties on the night that you chose to rob them, you found that out, but set off some kind of alarm. In the chaos, another (earlier) fire was caused, and Osvaldo was burned (either to death, or near-death). You got away, enough that they didn't kill you on the spot, what with all their party-goes turning out to be cultists, but were picked up later by the city watch. They were forced to make a deal with Asmodeus to save their son (turning him into a Chain-Devil, because Asmodeus sucks). Officially, your crime was robbery that caused death (not Osvaldo's - that was covered up, but the cultists you killed trying to escape.) Your sentence to Revel's End was a plea-deal you made when you realized that the Magistrate judging your case was at the Casselanter's "Party" and your other option was to be put to death. Telling people "but... they're Cultists!" was never an option.”


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2020)

*Thorbin Silversoul
Sex:* Male
*Race:* Human
*Class/Level: *Barbarian 3
*Alignment: *Neutral good
*Size:* Medium
*Type (Subtype): * Humanoid (human)
*Init: * +3
*Senses:
Passive Perception:* 12

*Defense
AC* 17 (0 armor + 3 dex + 4 Con)
*HP* 38 (3d12 + 12 con)
*Saves: *Strenght, Constitution
*Offense* +2 proficiency, +4 str melee, +3 dex ranged
*Speed:* 30ft
_Melee:_ unarmed attack: +6 / 5 damage
_Ranged:_ tbd

*Feat*
Great weapon master

On your turn, when you score a critical hit with a melee weapon or reduce a creature to 0 hit points with one, you can make one melee weapon attack as a bonus action.
Before you make a melee attack with a heavy weapon that you are proficient with, you can choose to take a -5 penalty to the attack roll. If the attack hits, you add +10 to the attack's damage.
Pole arm master

When you take the Attack action and attack with only a glaive, halberd, quarterstaff, or spear, you can use a bonus action to make a melee attack with the opposite end of the weapon. This attack uses the same ability modifier as the primary attack. The weapon's damage die for this attack is a d4, and it deals bludgeoning damage.
While you are wielding a glaive, halberd, pike, quarterstaff, or spear, other creatures provoke an opportunity attack from you when they enter the reach you have with that weapon.

*Statistics** denotes proficiency
*Str* 18(+4) Save +5*
*Dex* 17 (+4) Save +4
*Con* 18 (+4) Save +6*
*Int*  11 (+0) Save +0
*Wis* 14 (+2) Save +2
*Cha*  12 (+1) Save +1

*SKILLS* Proficiencies in bold: 2 barbarian, 2 background, 1 human
Mod Attribute Name of Skill
+4 (dex) Acrobatics
*+4* (wis) Animal Handling - from background
+0 (int) Arcana
*+6* (str) Athletics  - from class
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+2 (wis) Insight
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
*+4* (wis) Perception  - from class
+2 (cha) Performance
+2 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5* (dex) Stealth - from human
*+4* (wis) Survival - from background

*tools*
Carpenter's tools, vehicles (land)

*Languages:* Common, goblin

*Racial Features: human*
Bonus feat: great weapon master
Bonus skill: stealth
Bonus language: goblin

B]Background: Folk hero[/B]
One type of artisan’s tools: carpenter's tools
vehicles (land)
*Feature: Rustic Hospitality*
Since you come from the ranks of the common folk,
you fit in among them with ease. You can find a place
to hide, rest, or recuperate among other commoners,
unless you have shown yourself to be a danger to
them. They will shield you from the law or anyone
else searching for you, though they will not risk
their lives for you.

*Class Features: barbarian*

_Hit Dice: _ 1d12 per fighter level + CON modifier
_Armor Proficiencies:_ Medium armor, shields
_Weapon Proficiencies: _Simple weapons, martial weapons
_Tool Proficiencies: _none
_Skill Proficiencies:_ Perception, Athletics
_Saving Throws: _Strength, Constitution
_Equipment:_ TBD
_Feature: _Unarmored defense (add constitution modifier to AC)
_Feature: _ Rage 2x/long rest
When raging:
advantage on strength checks and saves
extra damage: +2 (need to use str to attack)
resistance to bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage

_Feature: _Reckless Attack
_Feature: _Danger Sense: You have advantage on Dexterity Saving Throws against Effects that you can see, such as traps and Spells. To gain this benefit, you can't be Blinded, Deafened, or Incapacitated.
_Feature: _ Primal Path: zealot
Divine Fury
Starting when you choose this path at 3rd level, you can channel divine fury into your weapon strikes. While you're raging, the first creature you hit on each of your turns with a weapon attack takes extra damage equal to 1d6 + half your Barbarian level. The extra damage is necrotic or radiant; you choose the type of damage when you gain this feature.
Warrior of the Gods
At 3rd level, your soul is marked for endless battle. If a spell, such as Raise Dead, has the sole effect of restoring you to life (but not undeath), the caster doesn't need material components to cast the spell on you.
*Equipment*
None

*Money:* 0 gp [0 lbs]

*Weight Carried: *0 lbs
*Carrying Capacity: *270lbs
*Push/Drag/Lift:* 540lbs (Speed is 5ft)

*Description*
Corbin was a simple carpenter, in a village on the outskirts of Baldur's Gate. The local Nobles started levying taxes, and Corbin wanted nothing of this. He was a freemen, and so were his countrymen. Being a formidable warrior, he ended up being the figurehead of a rebellion that spanned all the countyside. Battles were fought, and won. Unfortunately for him, a trap was set, and he was captured. Fearing to create a martyr, the authorities sent him to prison, hopefully to be forgotten about.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 1, 2020)

*Name:* Strylecks "Lex" Foreben
*Race:* Svirfneblin; *Class/Level:* Wizard-4; *Background:* Far Traveler
*Alignment:* Neutral; *Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Passive Perception:* 13, *Passive Investigation:* 16
*Hit Dice:* 4d6+4; *Spent HD:* None

*Strength:* 8 (-1)
*Dexterity:* 16 (+3)
*Constitution:* 13 (+1)
*Intelligence:* 18 (+4), *SAVES:* +6, *Arcana:* +6, *Investigation:* +6
*Wisdom:* 12 (+1), *SAVES:* +3, *Insight:* +3, *Perception:* +3
*Charisma:* 10 (+0)

*Combat*
*Speed:* 25 ft​*Initiative:* +3​*AC:* 13 (16 with mage armor)​*HP:* 34/34; *WARD:* 0​*Spells:* 4/4 2/2​*Daggers:* +5 1d4+3 piercing 20/60 ft; finesse, light, thrown​
*Proficiencies*
*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Undercommon, Orc​*Tools:* plunkaplunk (grey render skull "steel drum")​*Armor:* None​*Weapons:* daggers, darts, slings, quarterstaffs, light crossbows​
*Background:* Far Traveler
*Skills:* Insight, Perception​*Tools:* Musical instrument, portable "steel drum" (actually the skull plate of a Grey Render)​*Langauge:* Any: Orc​*All Eyes on You:* Your accent, mannerisms, figures of speech, and perhaps even your appearance all mark you as foreign. Curious glances are directed your way wherever you go, which can be a nuisance, but you also gain the friendly interest of scholars and others intrigued by far-off lands, to say nothing of everyday folk who are eager to hear stories of your homeland.​You can parley this attention into access to people and places you might not otherwise have, for you and your traveling companions. Noble lords, scholars, and merchant princes, to name a few, might be interested in hearing about your distant homeland and people.​
*Race:* Svirfneblin
*Abilities:* +2 Int, +1 Dex; *Age:* up to 275 years, mature at 25​*Size:* Small, 3-4 feet, ~40 lbs. *Speed:* 25 feet​*Superior Darkvision:* 120 feet​*Gnome Cunning:* Advantage on Int/Wis/Cha saves vs Magic.​*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Undercommon.​*Stone Camouflage:* Advantage on Dexterity(Stealth) checks to hide in rocky terrain.​
*Class:* Wizard
*Skills:* Arcana, Investigation​*Spells:* Attack: +6, DC: 15​*Cantrips:* chill touch, mage hand, message, ray of frost​*Spell Book:*​_1st Level:_ alarm, chaos bolt, feather fall, grease, ice knife, identify, mage armor,​_2nd Level:_ Aganazzar's scorcher, arcana lock, flaming sphere, knock, locate object, see invisibility​
*Spells per Rest:* 4/4 3/3​*Arcane Recovery:* up to 4 spell levels in a short rest, once per day​*Arcane Tradition:* Abjuration​*Arcane Ward:* Starting at 2nd level, you can weave magic around yourself for protection. When you cast an abjuration spell of 1st level or higher, you can simultaneously use a strand of the spell's magic to create a magical ward on yourself that lasts until you finish a long rest. The ward has a hit point maximum equal to twice your wizard level + your Intelligence modifier. Whenever you take damage, the ward takes the damage instead. If this damage reduces the ward to 0 hit points, you take any remaining damage.​While the ward has 0 hit points, it can't absorb damage, but its magic remains. Whenever you cast an abjuration spell of 1st level or higher, the ward regains a number of hit points equal to twice the level of the spell.​Once you create the ward, you can't create it again until you finish a long rest.​

*Equipment*
2 Daggers (4 gp, 2 lb)​Dark common clothes, w/hood (5 sp, 3 lb)​plunkaplunk (musical instrument) (5 sp)​40 gp​
*Background*
​
Method: standard array 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8
Str: 8
Dex: 14    +1 race +1 ASI
Con: 13
Int: 15 +2 race +1 ASI
Wis: 12
Cha: 10


----


----------

